# Gas leak detector



## kito (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi Was thinking on buying one of these hand held gas detectors to carry in the van they start from £20 upwards thought it would be quiet handy to have, I carry a aerosol spray leak detector but this would be a lot easier especially when you have to change the gas bottle in the dark. I was of the one below 
The Question has of any members got one and if so witch one and how good is it.  

CEM GD-3000 Flammable Gas Leak Detector Pen for LAG, LPG, CH4 & Butane

 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CEM-GD-3000-Flammable-Gas-Leak-Detector-Pen-for-LAG-LPG-CH4-Butane-/221990379538


----------



## wineciccio (Feb 27, 2016)

I have always used a small brush and a  bit of fairy liquid in a cup, brush the fluid all over the joints and if it bubbles you have a leak, it never fails to show any and very safe  as it even cleans the joints up.


----------



## countrycruisers (Feb 27, 2016)

As a Gas Safe Engineer one of the golden rules is Not to use Fairy or any other washing up liquid, Washing up liquids have a very corrosive ingredient that erodes gas fittings, creating more leaks.
The correct leak detection fluid are the propitiatory leak detection fluids available on the market. 
Suggested web site BES. then search CURA leak detection fluid.

Some ideas appear good but you will never know what harm you are doing


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 27, 2016)

The previous posters are right dont use washing up liquid.
A far better buy is a Gaslow Gas Gauge fit this either to the bottle or regulator.
Turn gas on at the bottle then turn off if you have a lea the gauge will go down try this with each appliance isolator turned on onat a time and you test the full van.
You can test when you want or each time you use the van.


Alf


http://www.gaslowdirect.com/epages/...jectPath=/Shops/cyujrhdmmu67/Products/01-1610




kito said:


> Hi Was thinking on buying one of these hand held gas detectors to carry in the van they start from £20 upwards thought it would be quiet handy to have, I carry a aerosol spray leak detector but this would be a lot easier especially when you have to change the gas bottle in the dark. I was of the one below
> The Question has of any members got one and if so witch one and how good is it.
> 
> CEM GD-3000 Flammable Gas Leak Detector Pen for LAG, LPG, CH4 & Butane
> ...


----------



## hextal (Feb 27, 2016)

I installed an alde bubble tester in line. It's pretty good.


----------



## Alberto (Feb 28, 2016)

Interesting info here, but anyone able to comment on the device the OP refers to?
Thanks
Al


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Feb 28, 2016)

Think I`ll order one of these Inline Propane Gas Hose Level Gauge: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike 

Sounds like a good investment, easier than finding all the gas joints in the MH with a gas detector pen or fairy liquid, and monitors the bottle levels. And £9.00 cheaper. Although the pen sounds good to pinpoint it if you detect a problem with the Gaslow gauge. 



Alf said:


> The previous posters are right dont use washing up liquid.
> A far better buy is a Gaslow Gas Gauge fit this either to the bottle or regulator.
> Turn gas on at the bottle then turn off if you have a lea the gauge will go down try this with each appliance isolator turned on onat a time and you test the full van.
> You can test when you want or each time you use the van.
> ...


----------



## kito (Feb 28, 2016)

*kito*

Hi I have the light weight bottles which come with a built in gage, I was thinking the tester would be good to have in the van just do a random sweep of all the gas joints.


----------



## witzend (Feb 28, 2016)

*Just a Thought*




How about one of these


----------



## kito (Feb 28, 2016)

*kito*



witzend said:


> View attachment 38459
> 
> How about one of these[/QU
> 
> Yes and its free But lost my sense of smell years ago


----------



## Teutone (Feb 28, 2016)

kito said:


> Hi I have the light weight bottles which come with a built in gage, I was thinking the tester would be good to have in the van just do a random sweep of all the gas joints.



I don't think that you constantly need to monitor all the gas joints.
Once installed properly and tested leak free, an annual check is sufficient in my opinion.
The gauge seems a good idea, gives you the opportunity to check the basics whenever you like.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 28, 2016)

They are not worth the money I bought half a dozen a few years ago at a knock down price from a trader I know who buys end of line items I sold 4 on to forum members at the time I have a Regin Sniffa Plus a top end leak detector but I thought a smaller one in the van a good idea I kept it with a cigarette lighter for using as a gas test source they seem to last about a year before the sensor fails. I bought at £9 each so the price these are is quite high.
Items such as this need the batteries removing as lack of regular use you may find the battery corroded when you need it.
The GaSlow gauge in my previous post is a better option and this is easy moved on to your next van.
I must say in 45 years I have never had a gas leak in the van.

If these were any good all the gas engineers would be using instead of detectors running into hundreds os pounds.

A point to remember with any testing device wether gas or electric is not to trust them check them out on a known source before using ( hence the cig lighter for my gas tester ) a professional engineer knows thier devices are good as they use them regularly, when things are only used occasionally this is when they fail. Or misread



Alf




kito said:


> Hi Was thinking on buying one of these hand held gas detectors to carry in the van they start from £20 upwards thought it would be quiet handy to have, I carry a aerosol spray leak detector but this would be a lot easier especially when you have to change the gas bottle in the dark. I was of the one below
> The Question has of any members got one and if so witch one and how good is it.
> 
> CEM GD-3000 Flammable Gas Leak Detector Pen for LAG, LPG, CH4 & Butane
> ...


----------



## Tony Lee (Feb 28, 2016)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Think I`ll order one of these Inline Propane Gas Hose Level Gauge: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike
> 
> Sounds like a good investment, easier than finding all the gas joints in the MH with a gas detector pen or fairy liquid, and monitors the bottle levels. And £9.00 cheaper. Although the pen sounds good to pinpoint it if you detect a problem with the Gaslow gauge.



They don't monitor gas liquid levels at all, just gas pressure and that stays the same whether the bottle is full of liquid or has just one drop left. Once all the liquid has gone, then yes the gauge will indicate but if you are using the furnace, it won't give you much warning.

As for using the sniff test - hopelessly insensitive and a bit hard to get your nose right into the back of a typical gas locker - and anyway, some people can't smell the mercaptan.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 28, 2016)

The suggestion is to use as a leak detector with the bottle turned off any leak the gauge goes to empty.

I have use one of these for about 12 years and I *DO* find it a good bottle conent indicator perhaps as I have always used on 6 or 3.9KG bottles on larger bottles I have no idea.
proof of the pudding is in long term use.

Alf


Tony Lee said:


> They don't monitor gas liquid levels at all, just gas pressure and that stays the same whether the bottle is full of liquid or has just one drop left. Once all the liquid has gone, then yes the gauge will indicate but if you are using the furnace, it won't give you much warning.
> 
> As for using the sniff test - hopelessly insensitive and a bit hard to get your nose right into the back of a typical gas locker - and anyway, some people can't smell the mercaptan.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 28, 2016)

I use a gaslow regulator on my home BBQ on a 13kg bottle, it gives me plenty of notice that it is running out, as soon as I see a bit of yellow I make sure my spare bottle is full but it is a long time before it becomes empty.
When I suspected I had a leak on the van (I have no sense of smell) I connected a bottle to the gas BBQ take off point with the bulk tank turned off, it confirmed I had a leak and once I found the leakwhich was an original compression joint where the nut had split the gaslow gauge then confirmed the leak was cured, I cannot get one to fit my tank or I would fit one permanently


----------



## r4dent (Feb 28, 2016)

*Don't try this at home*

My father in law was a plumber from the days before WW2.

He used to find gas leaks by going along the pipe with a blow touch.

When we moved into a house with lead pipes I watched him check our pipes out this way, and yes he did find a leak!

He had taught my wife how to wipes joints whilst she was at Junior school and to check she had't forgotten he got her to make the repair.

We've still got the wiping clothe somewhere in the garage.



The good old days .. we were poor but we were happy.


----------



## Teutone (Feb 28, 2016)

r4dent said:


> My father in law was a plumber from the days before WW2.
> 
> He used to find gas leaks by going along the pipe with a blow touch.
> 
> ...



Finding a gas leak with a naked flame is like looking for landmines with your foot tapping the ground in my opinion.


----------



## Neckender (Feb 28, 2016)

A little knowledge can be dangerous.

John.


----------



## mikejay (Feb 28, 2016)

I have one of these Honeywell EzSense Flammable Gas Detector Works really well when i fitted my gas-it system it detected a small leak that the detector spray supplied with the gas-it kit did not pick up. Keep it in the van and check all connections when checking over the van.

Mike


----------



## Mr D (Feb 28, 2016)

I trust myself now for my gas pipes. I had a gas cert' issued and I thought everything was fine then a week later I was doing some work in my van at the back of a unit near the floor where there is a gas pipe, and there was a very faint smell of gas on a join, tightened up and all was okay but it goes to show because of the very nature of vans vibrating on the roads and the gas pipes vibrating in them it is good to check them yourself now and again. My nose was my best tool. But the only problem is it gives you a thumping headache if you breath in deep.


----------



## Byronic (Feb 28, 2016)

kito said:


> Hi Was thinking on buying one of these hand held gas detectors to carry in the van they start from £20 upwards thought it would be quiet handy to have, I carry a aerosol spray leak detector but this would be a lot easier especially when you have to change the gas bottle in the dark. I was of the one below
> The Question has of any members got one and if so witch one and how good is it.
> 
> CEM GD-3000 Flammable Gas Leak Detector Pen for LAG, LPG, CH4 & Butane
> ...



I've owned a similar device for several years. bought from Maplins, a Precision Gold N35AC. It's only failing seems to be, that the 2 AAA batts need to be at near full charge/power to make the device work.
Possibly better than your conk, possibly more sensitive than even your dogs conk.


----------



## Byronic (Feb 28, 2016)

countrycruisers said:


> As a Gas Safe Engineer one of the golden rules is Not to use Fairy or any other washing up liquid, Washing up liquids have a very corrosive ingredient that erodes gas fittings, creating more leaks.
> The correct leak detection fluid are the propitiatory leak detection fluids available on the market.
> Suggested web site BES. then search CURA leak detection fluid.
> 
> Some ideas appear good but you will never know what harm you are doing




Car wash liquid-no corrosive salts.


----------



## kito (Feb 28, 2016)

*kito*



mikejay said:


> I have one of these Honeywell EzSense Flammable Gas Detector Works really well when i fitted my gas-it system it detected a small leak that the detector spray supplied with the gas-it kit did not pick up. Keep it in the van and check all connections when checking over the van.
> 
> Mike



Hi it gets good feedback And not two expensive I know its not the same as a professional gas man would use. But like one member said just after one he found a leak yes it was through smell but if like me I lost sense of smell it could go on for long enough and this is cheaper than a bottle of gas.

Tks Mike


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 28, 2016)

It is important you test it each time before use use a butane cigarette lighter to prove it works

Alf





kito said:


> Hi it gets good feedback And not two expensive I know its not the same as a professional gas man would use. But like one member said just after one he found a leak yes it was through smell but if like me I lost sense of smell it could go on for long enough and this is cheaper than a bottle of gas.
> 
> Tks Mike


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 28, 2016)

This is what the Gaslow gauge does

Alf




swiftcamper said:


> I have a kane gas leak detection pen that came with my fga never used it yet.
> First thing we do when working on gas is a tightness test before we will touch anything.


----------



## countrycruisers (Feb 28, 2016)

*Gas leak detection*

We cannot take this subject lightly, a little knowledge is very dangerous.
We are talking about a LPG gas that is heavier than air, therefore if you have a gas leak you will probably not smell it at head level, this is why all vans need ventilation drop holes at low level, for gas leaks to escape.
It is law to have a rental property House, Cottage, Caravan, Boat, etc to have a Landlord gas safety check this will include a full gas tightness test, this will confirm there are no gas leaks or if there are they are within the permissible limits.
If you are using a van to live in an annual check by a Gas Safe engineer is a safe option.

Unless you know the rules yourself.


----------



## Fletch6 (Feb 29, 2016)

I've used washing up liquid and water in a squirty bottle to leak test refrigeration and A/C systems for over 20 years and never seen it corrode anything. ie  Copper, brass, and alloy fins.

Many many times I've found the leak this way after faffing about with an electronic detector for hours. The problem with electronic refrigerant detectors is they go off for no reason and then you get paranoid there's a leak somewhere there isn't, even the wind sets them off. If I had a pound for every time I've uttered "good old suds" I'd be a rich man.

They have their place in the tool armoury though, I remember one job where a big VRV a/c system kept losing its gas but would hold a nitrogen pressure test for days, we even used helium to try and get it to lose pressure (smaller molecules) but to no avail. Eventually after partially regassing for the einth time the electronic detector went off slightly when I walked into a particular room, we then stripped the Unit down and found the exact location with suds. It was on a valve that only leaked when powered up.

Also none of my pots and pans are corroded or affected in anyway by fairy liquid.


----------



## Teutone (Feb 29, 2016)

countrycruisers said:


> We cannot take this subject lightly, a little knowledge is very dangerous.
> We are talking about a LPG gas that is heavier than air, therefore if you have a gas leak you will probably not smell it at head level, this is why all vans need ventilation drop holes at low level, for gas leaks to escape.
> It is law to have a rental property House, Cottage, Caravan, Boat, etc to have a Landlord gas safety check this will include a full gas tightness test, this will confirm there are no gas leaks or if there are they are within the permissible limits.
> If you are using a van to live in an annual check by a Gas Safe engineer is a safe option.
> ...



I talked to a few gas safe engineers but none wanted to check a motorhome an issue a certificate.


----------



## runnach (Feb 29, 2016)

Teutone said:


> I talked to a few gas safe engineers but none wanted to check a motorhome an issue a certificate.



 A large percentage don't have the LPG gas element , possibly the reason why.

Channa


----------



## Teutone (Feb 29, 2016)

channa said:


> A large percentage don't have the LPG gas element , possibly the reason why.
> 
> Channa



I had a chap I know who is gas safe registered have a look. He tried to test it but couldn't get his vacuum thingie to get any reading.
Thought even if he can't give a certificate, at least I know it doesn't leak.
Do you know how to test with the inbuild test point of the truma regulator? From what I can see there is a plastic blanking screw cap and a yellow tap which needs to be closed for testing?


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 29, 2016)

Was it a mains gas thingie if so that thingie wont work on LPG you need a LPG thingie

Alf




Teutone said:


> I had a chap I know who is gas safe registered have a look. He tried to test it but couldn't get his vacuum thingie to get any reading.
> Thought even if he can't give a certificate, at least I know it doesn't leak.
> Do you know how to test with the inbuild test point of the truma regulator? From what I can see there is a plastic blanking screw cap and a yellow tap which needs to be closed for testing?


----------



## Teutone (Feb 29, 2016)

Alf said:


> Was it a mains gas thingie if so that thingie wont work on LPG you need a LPG thingie
> 
> Alf



Ok I see! Thanks.


----------



## Teutone (Feb 29, 2016)

There should be no need of an additional sealant when using compression joints. If it doesn't seal on it's own, it's faulty in my opinion and a sealant will just mask this for an unpredictable amount of time.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 29, 2016)

I always use a gas joint sealing compound on my van with the excess vibration with road use its not like a fixed installation in a dwelling etc better safe than sorry

Alf





Teutone said:


> There should be no need of an additional sealant when using compression joints. If it doesn't seal on it's own, it's faulty in my opinion and a sealant will just mask this for an unpredictable amount of time.
> Just my opinion.


----------



## Teutone (Feb 29, 2016)

Alf said:


> I always use a gas joint sealing compound on my van with the excess vibration with road use its not like a fixed installation in a dwelling etc better safe than sorry
> 
> Alf



So all the thousands of new and old motorhomes driving around are in risk of developing a leak? Seriously? C'mon :idea-007:


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 29, 2016)

If you take a good look most motor caravan converters use a sealant on pipe joints as most are in places you cannot  gain easy access I have had 15 vans and all have had a gas joint sealant used


Alf




Teutone said:


> So all the thousands of new and old motorhomes driving around are in risk of developing a leak? Seriously? C'mon :idea-007:


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 29, 2016)

I use a compound on mine when I refit the fridge and when I fitted the bulk tank, trying to remember the name but it is made or sold by Calor, it could be Calortight or something similar, I would rather use something that may be needed than not use it and have problems


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi Terry it is Calortite I use the same it's been around a long time better safe than sorry.

Alf






tezza33 said:


> I use a compound on mine when I refit the fridge and when I fitted the bulk tank, trying to remember the name but it is made or sold by Calor, it could be Calortight or something similar, I would rather use something that may be needed than not use it and have problems


----------



## Teutone (Feb 29, 2016)

I can see the need for compound or PTFE tape on a THREADED fitting. 

Each to their own but I will not use compound on a compression GAS fitting. Never have in over 30 years and never had a leak once fitted correctly and tested.
If you reuse Olives, it's up to you. Don't think it's good practice to apply paste to a non fitting (used) olive.

Gas Compression Fitting


----------



## hextal (Feb 29, 2016)

I didn't use a sealing compound when I built mine.

Got the system tested by the local LPG gas safe chaps that specialise in motorhomes and caravans.

They had some real horror stories, they said some of the pro builders were as bad as some of the amateurs.  Apparently venting the flue into the living area is not uncommon.

Also, worth installing a gas test point.

Also worth noting thread types, taper and straight. Taper seal on the threads, straight seal on the end by way of a gasket.


----------



## hextal (Feb 29, 2016)

swiftcamper said:


> I agree with you some so called professionals are some what lacking.
> I always use a paste or sealant on all my compression fittings it is a commonly discussed point among plumbers, for me it lubricates the joint and you tend not to get those little seeps you often see.
> Most people actually over tighten compression fittings.



Use (or not) of sealing compound, from my experience, is the best way to start a fight on a plumbers forum ever.  It's right up there with discussing brexit on a wild camping forum.:lol-053:


----------



## Teutone (Mar 1, 2016)

I can see where you are coming from and your reasoning. It's a real pain in the back to get an old olive off and many times the pipe is also distorted and won't seal with a new olive. But I would rather have a GAS joint sealing tight with no extra sealing. Even if I have to fit a new fitting an pipe. 

As long as I don't see an instruction of the fitting manufacturer asking to use a sealing compound, I will not use anything.

Do you know for sure how long your anaerobic sealing compount is going to last? Has the manyfacturer declared it fit for the purpose you are using it?
I am not trying to pick on you (or anybody else), but personal preference is not what is important when it comes to safety. You obviously experienced enough to judge what is safe and what not but there are a lot of people who aren't and may just take everything they read as face value and feel they are doing a good job.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Mar 1, 2016)

Precisely and what trade qualifications or trade experience do you have

Alf






Teutone said:


> I can see where you are coming from and your reasoning. It's a real pain in the back to get an old olive off and many times the pipe is also distorted and won't seal with a new olive. But I would rather have a GAS joint sealing tight with no extra sealing. Even if I have to fit a new fitting an pipe.
> 
> As long as I don't see an instruction of the fitting manufacturer asking to use a sealing compound, I will not use anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## Teutone (Mar 1, 2016)

Alf said:


> Precisely and what trade qualifications or trade experience do you have
> 
> Alf



I am not in the plumming trade but have worked around vehicles and engineering for all my life. (and a lot of other activities)

My "qualification" comes from experience and working alongside qualified tradesmen be it on my own projects or projects
I have been involved on a professional level which required me to get to know what's going on.

If I don't have the knowledge for a job, I either call a professional or talk to one to judge if I can tackle a job myself or stay clear or at least read the relevant
papers.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Mar 1, 2016)

So just another expert DIY chappie putting lives at risk with knowledge they have picked up in the "Plumming " trade Gas fitting is a world away from Plumbing.

Alf




Teutone said:


> I am not in the plumming trade but have worked around vehicles and engineering for all my life. (and a lot of other activities)
> 
> My "qualification" comes from experience and working alongside qualified tradesmen be it on my own projects or projects
> I have been involved on a professional level which required me to get to know what's going on.
> ...


----------



## kito (Mar 1, 2016)

*kito*

Hi all, this opened a can of worms. But if you had a gas tester to check your joints sealer or no sealer then you could tell me if they are any good


----------



## n brown (Mar 1, 2016)

i missed most of this discussion. i learn everything from experience, and every caravan ,camper or mobile library etc that had gas fittings always used Calortite. 
i use it for 2 other reasons- house kitchens don't corner at 60mph and bounce up dirt tracks
and i have come across joints on old vans that were only finger tight,and the joint turned on the pipe, but the sealant prevented it leaking
just an aside- years ago i worked making dangerous gaswork safe on holiday homes on the Algarve. an author called Len Deighton had a house overlooking the beach at Albufeira.his gas bottles were in a kitchen cupboard,and i had to vent them through the wall. unfortunately, the cobbled street outside was about 4'' higher than the kitchen floor. took me 2 days to lift hundreds of granite cobbles,dig down, and re-lay the buggers !


----------



## Teutone (Mar 1, 2016)

Alf said:


> So just another expert DIY chappie putting lives at risk with knowledge they have picked up in the "Plumming " trade Gas fitting is a world away from Plumbing.
> 
> Alf



why I am not surprised about your reply....

well I will you experts alone with my unqualified blurp and will just stick to my teutonic engineering.

At what point have I given advise that would risk lifes? You just so high up your own arse that you don't even consider other peoples experience.
You need to move on with the times old man, stuff these days is designed so that it works and doesn't need fiddling. I have learned since I was an aprentice to do stuff right the first time. In the years I am living in England I have learned one thing, we british don't like to be told. We know better. Even for arguments sake.


----------



## Admin (Mar 1, 2016)

Has someone poured a bucket of negative energy over this forum?

*IF *you feel that someones opinion is *WRONG, *then offer another opinion that you think is *CORRECT.

NEVER ATTACK THE PERSON!
*
I wonder if people will understand this message?


----------



## Byronic (Mar 1, 2016)

n brown said:


> i missed most of this discussion. i learn everything from experience, and every caravan ,camper or mobile library etc that had gas fittings always used Calortite.
> i use it for 2 other reasons- house kitchens don't corner at 60mph up dirt tr. ks!



Vehicle brake pipe connections utilise compression unions,  just a nut over a pipe flaring, no sealant used. The pressures encountered in a brake line are countless times that found in a gas line - typically 32 mbar.And the conditions brake unions are subject to are usually much more severe than a gas union would experience.


----------



## kito (Mar 1, 2016)

*kito*



kito said:


> Hi Was thinking on buying one of these hand held gas detectors to carry in the van they start from £20 upwards thought it would be quiet handy to have, I carry a aerosol spray leak detector but this would be a lot easier especially when you have to change the gas bottle in the dark.
> 
> The Question has of any members got one and if so witch one and how good is it.
> 
> I asked for feedback on GAS TESTERS


----------



## n brown (Mar 1, 2016)

no never met him,though i had read all his books. but i did screw all his pictures to the wall to stop his tenants nicking them, he'd lost loads and it infuriated him! 
as for the cupboards, they weren't against an outside wall, unfortunately, and because wood was rarely used in house construction, they were made of rendered brick uprights with marble worktop and shelves, and made to suit the average Portuguese, who at that time,not long after the revolution,was about 4'10'', so a gas bottle barely fitted !


----------



## Byronic (Mar 1, 2016)

But that's what I've written brakeline pressure is countless times more than the 32 mbar in a gas line.I know perfectly well the  likely difference in pressure between the two I could have used bracketting to make my point clearer it would appear.

I am merely pointing out that brake pipe compression joints rely on their integrity using no sealant. Why should gas unions be any different. New connection or reconnection makes no difference same high standard should apply. Properly installed brake pipe unions don't normally shake loose.So why would gas unions.


----------



## n brown (Mar 1, 2016)

Teutone said:


> why I am not surprised about your reply....
> 
> well I will you experts alone with my unqualified blurp and will just stick to my teutonic engineering.
> 
> ...


i do like that word, 'blurp' ta !


----------



## Byronic (Mar 1, 2016)

What exactly is an mBar ?


----------



## runnach (Mar 1, 2016)

In my experience of gas fittings, those wary of brazing tend to use compression fittings, I personally prefer to braze where possible, a soundness test afterwards soon tells if it is a sound joint. where a compression is used then sealant is a good idea precautionary perhaps but as Swiftcamper suggests stops any seeping.

On Air con that works at similar pressures to those suggested by byronic compression joints are illegal. so everything has to be brazed ,crimped joints when diferent pipe sizes are required , flared joints where two pipes of the same diameter are to be joined.

Swiftcamper intimated that some things can get you locked up and the above is one of them allowing refrigerant into the atmosphere is a criminal offence !! hence tested with nitrogen ...equally a ne pipe installation with LPG is tested with air to 50 mbar if I remember correctly for soundness.

What needs to be remembered is all this is part and parcel of thye exams one takes and ultimately for good reason 

Channa


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 1, 2016)

Or a candle


----------



## n brown (Mar 1, 2016)

here you go mate,just substitute 'gas bottle' for 'gas meter' 
How to carry out a tightness test with a gas test gauge


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Mar 1, 2016)

n brown said:


> here you go mate,just substitute 'gas bottle' for 'gas meter'
> How to carry out a tightness test with a gas test gauge



Just read that and it's the same way the boat safety examiner checked our lpg system on the boat.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Mar 1, 2016)

The method was the same, don't know what the times and pressures were


----------



## n brown (Mar 1, 2016)

my bad. should have read it properly .


----------



## kito (Mar 1, 2016)

*kito*



kito said:


> Hi Was thinking on buying one of these hand held gas detectors to carry in the van they start from £20 upwards thought it would be quiet handy to have, I carry a aerosol spray leak detector but this would be a lot easier especially when you have to change the gas bottle in the dark. I was of the one below
> The Question has of any members got one and if so witch one and how good is it.
> 
> CEM GD-3000 Flammable Gas Leak Detector Pen for LAG, LPG, CH4 & Butane
> ...



Hi A BIG THANK YOU to all that answered It was entertaining.

Also just to let you know I have just ordered a  Honeywell EZ Sense Hand Held Gas Detector Because I have no sense of smell. I cant see a leak in the dark. And as for the candles we save them for romantic dinners


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 1, 2016)

kito said:


> Hi A BIG THANK YOU to all that answered It was entertaining.
> 
> Also just to let you know I have just ordered a  Honeywell EZ Sense Hand Held Gas Detector Because I have no sense of smell. I cant see a leak in the dark. And as for the candles we save them for wild camping!!! IF THE VAN IS ROCKING DONT COME A KNOCKING!!!


Trouble causer 
:cool1:


----------



## Captain Biggles (Mar 2, 2016)

*The word that you were looking for......*



Teutone said:


> Finding a gas leak with a naked flame is like looking for landmines with your foot tapping the ground in my opinion.



I believe that the word you were looking for is 'Effective'.....   

     Captain Biggles      lane:


----------



## frontslide (Mar 3, 2016)

Admin said:


> Has someone poured a bucket of negative energy over this forum?
> 
> *IF *you feel that someones opinion is *WRONG, *then offer another opinion that you think is *CORRECT.
> 
> ...



I dont think this was an intentional attack maybe a misguided one Phil said person is under a lot of stress at the minute.


----------

